# OpenVZ and inotify



## Geek (Nov 9, 2015)

Evening all,


I need to find an appropriate max_user_watches value for certain nodes I maintain.  A lot of the clients I manage ... bless them ... want some of that real-time malware protection.  Generally, it's cXs(watch), other times it's LMD (-m users).  The problem I'm facing is that a lot of these containers are getting kind of fat, these guys have been with me for a while..some around 300 cPanel accts per container (of those, 90% wordpress, definitely some addon domains too).  Now I'm finding myself in a situation where cxswatch is starting to randomly unload on some containers, or it becomes a PITA to start maldet.  I'm having to run the manual cXs scan in the evenings for some on the nightly.  The node has 64gb. A transition to KVM on some of these will be possible at a later time, just not until the new year for them.  Right now I think I have the value at 16512 but .... how much higher should I go?  A while ago there was an OVZ bug that caused resource exhaustion in inotify, which was supposed to be fixed.  Anyone have a doc on this, or know of a sane value I can set? 


Peace,


John


----------

